# Any Iron maiden Fans?



## metalbiff (May 26, 2016)

Any iron maiden fans? Cmon they rule!


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Iron Maiden fan here since the "Piece of Mind" era :angel:


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh...I at least go back to Number of the Beast. :devil:

I just saw a documentary on them the other day. It was cool to see that their kids often go with them on tours. And I loved how they relaxed between gigs by playing a round of golf.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I sort of like them. I only have Number of the Beast. I like Bruce Dickinson's voice. They're just a little too fast for me. I like my metal more ponderous.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I think Seventh Son and Somewhere In Time are good albums but overall I find them to be one of those bands that don't experiment much and unfortunately have a formula that they sit back on. Despite this, I thought The Book Of Souls was alright, especially the title-track. For me, they're not a band that I ever have the desire to listen to much, as for most rock and metal, as I grow older.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

My first album actually Fear of the Dark . All the classic Iron maiden album are very creative in my opinion. I enjoy all Iron maiden album up to X Factors. After that I think the band only recycling ideas. It's a bit shame as they got three guitarists but their music become more repetitive.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I prefer the early output with Paul DiAnno on vocals. Although Bruce Dickinson was in many ways the perfect replacement and had more range he was too histrionic for my taste and too many of Steve Harris's lyrics from the _Piece of Mind_ album onwards veered increasingly into mythology/fantasy/Boys' Own Annual territory whereas the two albums with DiAnno sounded more 'street' - almost punky in places.

Judas Priest are better than Iron Maiden anyway...


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

My favourites are the first two with DiAnno too, I prefer the style.

I dispute that Judas Priest are better though.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Schubussy said:


> My favourites are the first two with DiAnno too, I prefer the style.
> 
> I dispute that Judas Priest are better though.


I'm sure many do, Schu. Maybe I'm biased because JP were around before IM and their superb late 70s output seemed to influence IM's overall sound quite a lot.


----------



## MartinD28 (May 22, 2016)

I just found this sub-forum - Big time Iron Maiden fan here. I saw them back in the 80's and 90's a number of times. Bruce Dickinson and Steve Harris are some pretty interesting guys - not your typical heavy metal guys. 

if you're a Maiden fan their latest CD is definitely worth the purchase.


----------

